# Looking for suggestions on a 14" cimeter knife...



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2022)

I need one. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2022)

Mundial has one...$41.97 @ TSM...
https://www.sausagemaker.com/Mundial-14-Cimeter-Knife-p/13-1027.htm


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2022)

https://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1404

Big fan of victorinox.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 6, 2022)

Try also looking for "scimitar"


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 6, 2022)

I have a 12" Victorinox that I like.  It's easy to hone back into shape and is well balanced.  They make the same model in 14".


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 6, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Big fan of victorinox.





thirdeye said:


> I have a 12" Victorinox that I like.  It's easy to hone back into shape and is well balanced.  They make the same model in 14".
> View attachment 524853


I have 2 of these, one with a wood handle and the other with the plastic handle exactly like the one above, really like them...


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

Another fan of Victorinox, They make really nice knives for the money.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2022)

After pulling out a measuring tape, I think a 12" cimeter will suffice. Thanks for the suggestions fellas.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2022)

I will check our local restaurant supply store. If they have one, I'll buy local.


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I will check our local restaurant supply store. If they have one, I'll buy local.


I always try to support the local businesses when possible. That, and if I want something, I want it now. I don't care if I can get it cheaper by ordering it online, and mainly do that if it's something I can't go to town and buy.


----------



## Hijack73 (Feb 6, 2022)

My 14' is missing.  I know- how in the F!!! do your (almost adult) kids lose a knife in a 1300 sq ft house.....  Mine is/was a Victorinox from the 80's with a nice wooden handle.  Had great hand feel.  I suspect it was left in a disposable foil pan that my son tossed out straight into the city can when he cleaned up after I made a pulled pork a few weeks ago. 

If it doesn't show up soon I'm going to replace it with a 12" Victorinox from the 20's

If I was still cutting up lots of beef primals I'd go a heavy 14 again.  But I don't so I think maybe one of the 'plastique' handled ones might be the way I go.


----------



## IMAVGAN (Feb 7, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> After pulling out a measuring tape, I think a 12" cimeter will suffice. Thanks for the suggestions fellas.



I have the 14" Victorinox with Fibrox handle & it's big. I find it unwieldy at times, but boy does it cut a nice clean steak from a whole rib eye roast! Most other times, I wish it was smaller so I think the 12" may be a great decision.


----------



## negolien (Feb 7, 2022)

I own this and have used it for brisket and ribs and roasts galore really great German steel. Amazon.com: DALSTRONG Butcher Breaking Cimitar Knife - 14" - Gladiator Series - Forged German ThyssenKrupp HC Steel - Sheath Guard Included - NSF Certified: Home & Kitchen


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 7, 2022)

IDS, I use a 12 inch Russell for steaking up rumps on moose. It holds an edge and is fairly inexpensive.


----------

